# Looking for a tune



## Knucklehead729 (Jan 18, 2020)

Looking for a tune for my 2017 LT Sedan.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

BNR or Trifecta:









BNR TUNE 2016+ Chevrolet Cruze 1.4T LE2-BNR-LE2CRUZETUNE






store.badnewsracing.net










2016--2019 Chevrolet Cruze / Cruze Hatch - 1.4L Turbo - Advantage


TRIFECTA is pleased to announce the Generation II Chevrolet Cruze MY2016--2018+ vehicle software recalibration (reflash) for vehicles utilizing the 1.4L turbo (LE2) engine with either the 6 speed automatic transmission (6T35 / RPO:MNU) or 6 speed manual transmission (M32-6/ RPO: MF3). Specific...



www.trifectaperformance.com




or




__





2016--2019 Chevrolet Cruze / Cruze Hatch - 1.4L Turbo - Elite


TRIFECTA is pleased to announce the Generation II Chevrolet Cruze MY2016--2018+ vehicle software recalibration (reflash) for vehicles utilizing the 1.4L turbo (LE2) engine with either the 6 speed automatic transmission (6T35 / RPO:MNU) or 6 speed manual transmission (M32-6/ RPO: MF3). Specific...



www.trifectaperformance.com


----------



## jbooty96 (Apr 13, 2018)

How about something for a 2012 auto?


----------

